# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Dlmt

## anbinh313

THANH LÝ 3 lô đất BÌNH CHÁNH
Diện tích : 5,53x35 ~ 195m2 thổ cư 100% xây dựng tự do
Vị trí : cách chợ Bình Chánh 500m , khu vực đông dân cư , gần trường học, đường rộng 24m, thích hợp đầu tư, xây chùa, xây trọ, xây khách sạn, kinh doanh lướt sóng
Giá : 10tr/m2
Sổ Hồng Riêng từng nền, bao giấy tờ công chứng sang tên ngay
Hỗ Trợ vay 50% từ ngân hàng Sacombank Bảo Việt...lên đến 25 năm với lãi suất ưu đãi .
Cơ Hội Đầu tư Đảm bảo Sinh Lãi 100%.
Liên hệ : 0909.411.183- Anh Tân – Chủ đất
CÓ TIẾP TRUNG GIAN MÔI GIỚI.

----------

